# Glue seem suggestions.



## videator (Mar 2, 2015)

I just glued to pieces of rosewood together and in a few spots where the laminate is bent I see a yellow wood glue seem.

I put a hair drier on it for about 60 seconds to loosen it then clamp it down, but it didn't really do my... I was nervous to apply heat longer due to the fact I didn't want the good seem to rise???

Worst comes to worst I can bind it, but I Hope there is a way,

Thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*laminate?*

If you glued 2 thin pieces together and did not use stiff backing boards and clamps to press out most of the glue, you will have what you describe. There is no "cure" I am aware of other than separating the pieces using steam, hot water vinegar, etc. and start over. 

A photo of the glue line (seam) will help describe the issue. :yes:


----------



## videator (Mar 2, 2015)

Boo hoo


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think when you finish it the problem will go away.


----------



## videator (Mar 2, 2015)

This is where it's really bad.... I don't think I like the vaccum bag press... It doesn't let you see where extra pressure is needed... Oh well, you live, you learn.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*from here it doesn't look all that bad ...*

From a distance, it looks far off, as they used to say. :laughing:
Actually, Steve is probably correct, but a little epoxy fill may help also if there is an actual gap. The glue line will "show" but not as bad as it is without a finish. JMO.


----------



## videator (Mar 2, 2015)

Is there a solvent that loosens tightbond fairly easily?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*maybe*

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f5/how-dissolve-yellow-glue-60068/


http://www.talkbass.com/threads/what-will-cut-dissolve-yellow-wood-glue.532647/


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

Use hide glue. If you don't know about it do some research on line. Hide glue is the first glue man used, I am talking cave man.

Don


----------



## videator (Mar 2, 2015)

I just took my time and made a caul to fit the contour and applied some heat via a heat gun, and eventually I got a nice seem...

I will look into hide glue though, for some reason I thought hide glue was brittle. I am so everything now is trail and error!

Thanks for the input!


----------

